#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل درایور های انواع سخت افزار کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ >  > مشکل: مشکل گیر کردن لب تاپ در صفحه بایوس

## shahram732

با سلام خدمت استاتید محترم

لب تاپ dell سری LBL ویندوز میپرید و ری استارت میشد و موس گیج گیج میزد بعد من از کلید اصلی پاور آف کردن و وقتی مجدد وقتی روشن شد توی صفحه بایوس گیر میکنه
فن هم نمیچرخید هنگام روشن کردن باز کردم فن رو تست کردم دیدم سالمه 

در حال حاضر دکمه پاور آن رو میزنیم لب تاپ روشن میشه ولی در عکس زیر گیر میکنه و مجدید ریستارت میکنه و همین صفحه مشاهده میشه 

من بایوس رو در تنضیمات difault کردم اما بازم همین صفحه میاد 

20190527_182103.jpg

میترسم ویندوز پریده باشه ولی چون مال یکی از دوستان هست نمیخام بیگدار به آب بزنم 

خاستم یه مشورتی بکنم 
با سپاس

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mohsen_jun_2005

> با سلام خدمت استاتید محترم
> 
> لب تاپ dell سری LBL ویندوز میپرید و ری استارت میشد و موس گیج گیج میزد بعد من از کلید اصلی پاور آف کردن و وقتی مجدد وقتی روشن شد توی صفحه بایوس گیر میکنه
> فن هم نمیچرخید هنگام روشن کردن باز کردم فن رو تست کردم دیدم سالمه 
> 
> در حال حاضر دکمه پاور آن رو میزنیم لب تاپ روشن میشه ولی در عکس زیر گیر میکنه و مجدید ریستارت میکنه و همین صفحه مشاهده میشه 
> 
> من بایوس رو در تنضیمات difault کردم اما بازم همین صفحه میاد 
> 
> ...


* سلام، دستگاه رو خاموش کنین، هارد رو جدا کرده و مجدداً روشن کنین و نتیجه رو اعلام بفرمایید.*

----------

*mahdi_138*,*shahram732*

----------


## shahram732

بله سپاس از شما پس تا فردا چون دسترسی به لب تاپ ندارم

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## shahram732

سلام دوست عزیز 

من هارد لبتاپ رو در آوردم و صفحه زیر آمد با فشار دادن f5 وارد صفحه تست قطعات شدم و از ویدیو کارت مموری و سی پی یو دیگر اجزا تست گرفت 
به غیر از هارد که نبود و علامت قرمز زد جاش 
باقی موارد همه تیک سبز خورد 
حال چه باید 
لب تاپ همچنان به همان حالت هست 
20190528_185558.jpg

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## mohsen_jun_2005

> سلام دوست عزیز 
> 
> من هارد لبتاپ رو در آوردم و صفحه زیر آمد با فشار دادن f5 وارد صفحه تست قطعات شدم و از ویدیو کارت مموری و سی پی یو دیگر اجزا تست گرفت 
> به غیر از هارد که نبود و علامت قرمز زد جاش 
> باقی موارد همه تیک سبز خورد 
> حال چه باید 
> لب تاپ همچنان به همان حالت هست 
> 20190528_185558.jpg


* سلام، مشکل شما گیر کردن در صفحه بایوس بود درسته؟ ظاهراً با جدا کردن هارد اون مرحله رو رد کرد...اگه امکان داره یه هارد دیگه وصل کنین و در صورت امکان نصب ویندوز انجام بدین...شاید و شاید احتمال خرابی هارد هست.*

----------

*iran.repare*,*shahram732*

----------


## shahram732

بله درسته رد کرده 
و منم احتمال میدم یا ویندوز پریده یا هارد مشکل فنی پیدا کرده 
در هر حال فردا ازمایشی نصب ویندوز میکنم اگه جواب گرفتم که هیچ در غیر اینصورت باید هارد دیگه ایی خریداری کنم 
تشکر از شما دوست عزیز

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## shadies

دوست عزیز قبل از نصب ویندوز با ویندوز لایو بیا بالا ببین هارد و اطلاعات پارتیشن وجود داد ویا از با نرم افزار های بوتیبل پارتیشن میتونی استفاده کنید

----------

*iran.repare*,*shahram732*

----------


## shahram732

سلام خیلی ممنونم از راهنمایی شما 
ولی دیر دیدم 
و نصب ویندوز رو انجام دادم 
موفقیت امیز 
و تمام اطلاعات سر جاش بود 
تشکر

----------

*iran.repare*,*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------

